# General Category > Creative Area >  Airfix 1/72 Scale, Hawker Huricaine MK1.

## purplefan

I could not sleep, so i thought id post a frame by frame account of my build. 

ENJOY!

----------


## purplefan

So the first step is to paint the inside of the wings using Humbrol 56. Aluminum.

----------


## purplefan

The paint went on easy and i was pleased with the results. 2nd coat.

----------


## purplefan

Very tricky bit as i drilled out the machine gun nests with a 0.3mm drill bit. 
As you can see it turned out okay.

----------


## purplefan

Next stage is to glue the wings together.

----------


## purplefan

Then its detailing the cockpit. I painted the interior of the cockpit. 165 matt sea greay and 70. Interior green. 

Then i put on the peddles and the joystick witch were attached to the top wing.

----------


## purplefan

Then it was glue the wings to the fuselage. Trying not to break the joystick in the upper wing.
It fitted beautifully.

----------


## purplefan

Ready for sanding. I used a corse sand paper forst 800 grit and then went down to a smoother sand paper 3250 grit and then i polished off the scratch marks.

Ready for painting.

----------


## purplefan

First coat of Humbrol 29 Dark Earth applied to the top half of the plane.

----------


## purplefan

And thats all i got up to. I more coat of Humbrol dark Earth then Humbrol Dark green. DO that tomorrow.

----------


## Jarre

Nice, now that's a proper modellers workstation with all the kit, a friend of mine in Stoke has a similar one and he builds and paints Warhammer models

----------


## purplefan

I am not into warhammer but they do produce some nice kits Jarre. 
I love Japanese Anime and i have a model kit of the space battleship yamoto.

----------


## UncleChip

I remember making a model plane with my dad when I was little. Good times.

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely.

----------


## purplefan

Hurricaine ready for painting. I washed her down with some soppy water before i applied the first coat of primer. I used Humbrol primer.

----------


## purplefan

Bottom half painted using Humbrol 11 silver; humbrol 34 matt white and humbrol 33 matt black.
Pre war all R.A.F planes had black and white wings.

----------


## purplefan

Top half was done using Humbrol 29 Dark Earth and Humbrol 30 Dark green. I thinned the paints with Humbrol thinner.

----------


## purplefan

Green pattern camouflage applied. Using Humbrol 30  Dark green.

----------


## Suzi

Looks amazing! Well done!

----------

purplefan (04-05-17)

----------


## purplefan

Starboard side 



port side. 

I will leave to dry over night then dust her down and put a coat of humbrol clear varnish on her. Then i will finish putting on the undercarriage and propeller. Then decal her.

Think i got port and starboard mixed up. Starboard is right side.
and port is left side.

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Purple.  :):

----------

purplefan (07-05-17)

----------


## purplefan

Two coats of varnish and i put on the prop and the engine exhausts. Ready for the Decals.

----------


## Suzi

Looks brilliant! Well done! You must have quite a collection now..

----------

purplefan (07-05-17)

----------


## purplefan

With the family out with Charlie i decided to decal my plane. 
I used Luke warm water, Humbrol decal fix a cotton bud to wipe off excess water. Pair of sharp scissors and a cocktail stick to manover the small decals into place.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

Now i leave them to cure and i will put a coat of gloss varnish over the decals to seal thm in then i shall use a 4B pencil to highlights the panel lines.

----------


## Suzi

Looks fantastic!

----------


## purplefan

Now i give it a wash.

----------


## purplefan

FINISHED



The kit was fun and easy to build with fit issues at all, unlike the old airfix kits. The end result was really good and with a little bit of patience this kit can easily be built by a beginner. I built it out the box so i used no after market parts and i did very little weathering. This kit is superb for the novices and experienced modeler alike. Well done Airfix 10 out of 10.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

Fantastic!

----------

